# [Q] Beretta 96 as a multi-caliber 'play' platform



## platform (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi,
New to the forum, seems like this is one of the best places for
beretta 92 info.

I am in the process of building another 
'multi-caliber' platform setup -- for nothing more then
volume plinking and future learning

For one reason or another I would like this now to be
a Beretta platform (which I never had before).

The basic calibers (factory and reloads) that I am first interested
in is of course
9, .40, .357 sig, .22

.38 super and 10mm I do not think will happen (although
I would really like to figure out the .38 super  ), but may be other
calibers.


I have read, of course the locking block as a stress point in this
design, I have also read that Beretta addressed this problem
partially in the newer 92/96 and then furthure in 90-two (by
adding a recoil buffer)

So, what I wanted to ask is of course comment on whether
my intentions are reasonable

and also wanted to ask

a) would I be able by a serial number (assuming it is used)
if it has the improved locking block. And if yes -- what's the trick?

b) will in general 90-two in .40 be a better platform for me than the 
96 (that would also presume that barrels made for 96 will fit
the 90-two)

c) are there any other caliber conversions that people are aware
off for the beretta.

thank you in advance


----------

